# Criminally under-rated guitarists!!!



## bollyb123

just a thread to mention a few guitarists that are stupidly underated or forgotten about.

Michael Lee Firkins
Criss Oliva - Savatage
Justin Derrico - Pink............Yes pink!...this guy is unbelievable
Harry K Cody - Shotgun Messiah
Alex Masi - Masi

too many to say, the 80s especially was packed full of em.


----------



## bollyb123

forgot to add my fave!

Jason Becker!


----------



## j2112c

Wolf Hoffman - Accept
Jonney Marr - The Smiths
Tuck Andress - Tuck and Patty!!!! Certainty!
Tony Rey - Saraya... oh my God I need more ink the list is endless!
Guthrie Govan..
Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Adwex

bollyb123 said:


> forgot to add my fave!
> 
> Jason Becker!



Jason Becker was frighteningly good. I don't think he was/is underrated, just forgotten since his illness.


----------



## hellbilly

Mick Mars -Motley Crue


----------



## thrawn86

hellbilly said:


> Mick Mars -Motley Crue



+1 to that.


----------



## 80's Rocker

hellbilly said:


> Mick Mars -Motley Crue



+2 I always mention him in under-rated discussions. He has had so many good riffs, solos, that both get overlooked and not to mention his tone always rocks!

I will also Add
Warren DeMartini-RATT same senerio as Mick I think (Warren is my favorite guitarist)

Jeff Labar-Cinderella, one of the great hard rock bands of the 80's to get thrown in with the mix. Also some great riffs on his part and he is puts in some of the best fills too

Reb Beach-Winger, he is incredible but because people just looked at him as a member of Winger he got overlooked.

Vinnie Vincent- Vinnie Vincent Invasion/KISS, he is really really good technically wise and has a unique tone that you can always recognize when you hear. He got a good rep in KISS for Lick it Up but that is about it, and although a great tune, it does not show the best in his guitar playing ability.

Richie Sambora-Bon Jovi, not looked at often but he has cool tone, wrote some great riffs, had some of the coolest solos in the 80's and he can do really cool tricks with a floyd rose.

That is the few I will mention for my personal opinion of under-rated. I always throw the 80's ones in there because I think they deserve it and are overlooked way to often because people don't give 80's music a chance because they don't like the look. Although I am biased obviously lol


----------



## AxisStrat

John Norum


----------



## xrlnt6

rocky george-suicidal tendencies
dave the snake sabo-skid row
oli-all that remains
izzy-gnr


----------



## Landshark

Jon Larussa - Inhale Exhale
Both guys from August Burns Red
Marc Tremonti


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Brad Gillis - Night Ranger !!


----------



## bollyb123

AxisStrat said:


> John Norum



totally agree there! he is unbelievable, amazing tone.

the solo to don dokken - mirror mirror, gets me eveytime


----------



## thrawn86

Landshark said:


> Marc Tremonti



+1. I am not a fan, but he is very good. I actually got to see Creed in Chico CA right as they began to take off.....My Own Prison was rising the charts as a single. He was incredible....the whole band was too, including Stapp; obviously he wasn't into the getting wasted thing yet.


----------



## rnau

80's Rocker said:


> +2 I always mention him in under-rated discussions. He has had so many good riffs, solos, that both get overlooked and not to mention his tone always rocks!
> 
> I will also Add
> Warren DeMartini-RATT same senerio as Mick I think (Warren is my favorite guitarist)
> 
> Jeff Labar-Cinderella, one of the great hard rock bands of the 80's to get thrown in with the mix. Also some great riffs on his part and he is puts in some of the best fills too
> 
> Reb Beach-Winger, he is incredible but because people just looked at him as a member of Winger he got overlooked.
> 
> Vinnie Vincent- Vinnie Vincent Invasion/KISS, he is really really good technically wise and has a unique tone that you can always recognize when you hear. He got a good rep in KISS for Lick it Up but that is about it, and although a great tune, it does not show the best in his guitar playing ability.
> 
> Richie Sambora-Bon Jovi, not looked at often but he has cool tone, wrote some great riffs, had some of the coolest solos in the 80's and he can do really cool tricks with a floyd rose.
> 
> That is the few I will mention for my personal opinion of under-rated. I always throw the 80's ones in there because I think they deserve it and are overlooked way to often because people don't give 80's music a chance because they don't like the look. Although I am biased obviously lol



+1

I would add 
Jake E Lee
Marty Friedman 
John Sykes


----------



## rnau

BTW, what constiutes being overrated?
Played too much?
An undeserving signature product?


----------



## thrawn86

I don't think we're discussing this in that context. More to the point, it's those players who fall below the mainstream's field of vision or aren't readily listed among the 'most accomplished' guitarists. 'Overrated' is another discussion all together.


----------



## bollyb123

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ_dawPc3Xw"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ_dawPc3Xw[/ame]

for those who havent heard michael lee firkins, check his other stuff! love the way he uses the whammy while finger picking!


----------



## bollyb123

i cant really decide about this guy, some say hes big some say hes underated. personally i would say underrated. the amount of guitarists ive crossed who say theve never heard of him or that have never heard dokken or lynch mob 

one f my faves ever

GEORGE LYNCH!!!


----------



## AxisStrat

If a guy plays guitar and has never heard of George Lynch they are in trouble!!!!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

I agree! George Lynch FTW! I really like the different guitars he used on his years with Dokken. He can play a mean guitar solo and has a cool tone.


----------



## bollyb123

80's Rocker said:


> I agree! George Lynch FTW! I really like the different guitars he used on his years with Dokken. He can play a mean guitar solo and has a cool tone.



the solo in 'Dream Warriors'!!! epic!


----------



## jcmjmp

bollyb123 said:


> the solo in 'Dream Warriors'!!! epic!



I much prefer "In My Dreams". "Mr Scary" is up there too.


----------



## rnau

jcmjmp said:


> I much prefer "In My Dreams". "Mr Scary" is up there too.


+1 on the In my Dreams solo

Forgot about Vinnie Moore and Greg Howe
I could go on and on.......


----------



## Landshark

thrawn86 said:


> +1. I am not a fan, but he is very good. I actually got to see Creed in Chico CA right as they began to take off.....My Own Prison was rising the charts as a single. He was incredible....the whole band was too, including Stapp; obviously he wasn't into the getting wasted thing yet.



Their new stuff is pretty freaking hot! Even moreso then that one solo he had while in Alter Bridge. You could tell he's been hanging with Vai and Batio... He got a LOT better.


----------



## midgo

Although some are already mentioned here. Here's mine!

*John Sykes*-Monster tone, best vibrato ive ever heard, killer riffs!
*Richie Sambora*- has a lot of exposure, but is still underrated. Great feel, tone and composer, Awesome voice too. IMO Bon Jovi wouldn't have achieved close to the success they have, without him.
*Ronnie Le Tekro*- Played in a band called TNT, i can't pin down what i love about his playing, but i just do!!
*Tom Keifer*- Big Les Paul tone, great note choice and feel, excellent slide player, very versatile.
*John Norum and Mick Mars- Other posts have covered it all with this pair of underrated guitarists.*


----------



## trobdcso

I never thought Lynch was under-rated. In my mind he is top 3 alive today.

Mars is the most under-rated. Not a huge crew fan, but he has a great sound with sweet riffs and licks.


----------



## zfmusic

+1 to Mars
+1 to Richie Sambora as well

And the guys from Heathen.


----------



## psphill27

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Brad Gillis - Night Ranger !!



Hell yeah Tubes! Brad is an incredible guitarist. One of the most underated in my opinion is John Sykes. Killer riffs. All of Whitesnake's really powerful stuff was written and recorded by him. most notibly their self-titled album in 1987. Although everyone thinks that Viv Campbell and Adrian Vandenburg (also underated) recorded it since they were in all the videos. His tone is thick and sick as hell.


----------



## thelorddread

snowy white

john sykes


basically anyone who ever played for thin lizzy!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Wolf Hoffman
Mathis Jabbs
Vivian Campbell
Dr. Know (bad brains)
Phil Collen
Jeff Beck
Lindsey Buckingham
Alex Lifeson
Rick Emmeit
Adam Jones
Al Pitrelli
Steve Lukather
Brian Setzer
Steve Miller
i could go on all day on this topic


----------



## slowhand

guess I'm going old school, but steve lukather!


----------



## Matterofsplatter

I Agree With
 
Vivian Campbell
Alex Lifeson
Jake E lee 
and john norum

but i think one the greatest blue guitarist ever has to be *Johnny Winter*, Hes freakin amazing and has never gotten the credit he deserves 

other one of my favorites who never got his do was John McLaughlin He is one of my biggest influences even though i can't freakin figure what he's play with all his indian scales! But man that guy could shred harder in the 1970's then must guys now!

a few others would be:
Chuck Schulinder
Robert Johnson (Gotta love Crossroads haha)
Dave Suzuki (Also Amazing Drummer)


----------



## SmokestackElRopo

Alvin Lee anyone?


----------



## woodddj

bollyb123 said:


> just a thread to mention a few guitarists that are stupidly underated or forgotten about.
> 
> Michael Lee Firkins
> Criss Oliva - Savatage
> Justin Derrico - Pink............Yes pink!...this guy is unbelievable
> Harry K Cody - Shotgun Messiah
> Alex Masi - Masi
> 
> too many to say, the 80s especially was packed full of em.



you are the first person i have seen in a long time to even mention shotgun messiah. i would have to agree harry cody is stupidly underated and forgotten [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZdFjifS41o[/ame]


----------



## vash5

j2112c said:


> Allan Holdsworth



HOLDSWORTH!!!! Noone that I talk to has even heard of him. But several of my friends' favorite band is 311, so..... most people I know dont have the same tastes I have for music.



Matterofsplatter said:


> a few others would be:
> Chuck Schulinder
> Robert Johnson (Gotta love Crossroads haha)
> Dave Suzuki (Also Amazing Drummer)



Chuck SchulDINER! I thought it was spelled schulinder for years, and after listening to loads of Death, but then my friend got his signature stealth guitar and it said schuldiner on the truss rod cover. I was like "dude, this is misspelled" I was wrong.


----------



## xrlnt6

greg tribbett from mudvayne


----------



## luekemeyer

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Wolf Hoffman
> Mathis Jabbs
> Vivian Campbell
> Dr. Know (bad brains)
> Phil Collen
> Jeff Beck
> Lindsey Buckingham
> Alex Lifeson
> Rick Emmeit
> Adam Jones
> Al Pitrelli
> Steve Lukather
> Brian Setzer
> Steve Miller
> i could go on all day on this topic



+1 Mathis


----------



## Procter2812

Alex Turner- arctic monkeys
Steve Jones-Sex Pistols
Jamie cooke-Arctic monkeys
Andrew stockdale-Wolfmother


----------



## customwhite

I'd say Frank Marino, love his style.


----------



## slowhand

You may have never heard of this guy which is a shame but a friend of mine I grew up with and actually gave me a few lessons back in the day. 

Audley Freed.

He became known for playing in a band called Cry of Love, but did a long stint in some local cover bands before COL. He has since gone on to play with Black Crowes, Peter Frampton, Dixie Chicks, Jimmy Page and a few others. I just went out to youtube and there is some good stuff out there especially the 6 part interview he did at Gibson.

Check it out. A super nice guy and deserving of more credit IMO.


----------



## Kunnz

Too many to mention but;

Rory Gallagher.
Eric Bell - Thin Lizzy
Scott Gorhamm/Brian Robertson - Thin Lizzy.
Pat McManus - Mamas Boys
Bill Bartlett - Ram Jam
.....
...
...
..
.
.


----------



## tonefreak

-Me
-most of the other guys on this forum... duh


----------



## j2112c

Sorry I know I have posted on this thread already, but the worst - 'lost in the ether' guitarist has to be Richie Kotzen.

I saw him last year and there were only 60-70 people at the gig - criminal! 
He played with such soul it makes a grown man of 40 cry!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_qGsAsF6yE[/ame]


----------



## watchtheskies

Pete Willis, early Def Leppard, I remember being very impressed when I saw them in the early days, 
and of course Steve Clark, gone but not forgotten

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsHTmHSqQEg[/ame]


----------



## Gtrman58

I will chime in with my all time favorite under rated guitarist...Rory Gallagher !

This thread will be a long one!


----------



## musicman

Andy Powell & Ted Turner of Wishbone Ash.
Melodic harmony guitars.
Add Martin Turner for melodic harmony bass lines.
Also add Steve Upton for melodic harmony drumming (if that's possible !)


----------



## Tanner

Brian May of Queen

HIGHLY underrated compared to other guitarists. Seriously, he's a god!


----------



## midgo

Too true re-brian may, i don't know if there is any guitarist with a more recognisable tone/sound, than Brian May. That guy only needs to plug in, and you know who it is!


----------



## Mike_j

Bill Nelson from Be Bop Deluxe.


----------



## NewReligion

Gtrman58 said:


> I will chime in with my all time favorite under rated guitarist...Rory Gallagher !
> 
> This thread will be a long one!



Rory was a bad ass. I saw him open as a 3 piece for Rush in 1981-82. He was doing the SRV thing long before Stevie made it to the label. Alex Lifeson watched from stage left at one point with his mouth wide open while Rory commited carnage on his Strat, damn that was a cool moment. Don't get me wrong I love Alex, I named my oldest son after him but it was great to see him smiling and shaking his head over Rory and his Strat.

David

David C. Hopkins on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Tommy Boy

Malcolm Young (gotta' give the best rhythm guitarist in rock-n-roll his due).
Gary Hoey
Greg Koch
Carlos Cavazo


----------



## 80's Rocker

Tommy Boy said:


> Carlos Cavazo



One of the best rythm players ever. He can play a mean solo too. I agree, very underrated.


----------



## Hollowbody

Anyone mention these? 

Carl Verheyen
Jimmy Herring
Monty Montgomery

They are occasionally mentioned in magazines but never really brought up very often in conversations about really good players.


----------



## NewReligion

Walter Trout

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGdPKK4P3KE&feature=related]YouTube - Walter Trout being AMAZING ![/ame]


----------



## Procter2812

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZRlY0PQwFg]YouTube - Oasis - Slide Away - Live Rehearsal Gig London 2008[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBOAP_0uwb0]YouTube - Oasis - The Masterplan & Half The World Away @ fuji rock festival 09[/ame]

Gem Archer... Listen to his lead tone.. Hes an awesome guitarist!!

Then just listen to this... Love Noel's tone... But hes using a Blues junior and Hiwatt Custom 100's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TSUAE10XGo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TSUAE10XGo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tommy Boy

Rick Nielsen of Cheap Trick


----------



## Ken

Some of the names mentioned take me back...

Bill Nelson
Frank Marino
Viv Campbell

I'll add a few of my faves:

Martin Barre - amazing composition, unique style and always great tone across all the Tull albums. His solo on "Minstral In The Gallery" is amazing; there isn't a tab on line ANYWHERE of it (I've looked) because maybe no one is up to playing it?

Rick Neilson - He plays as well as any rock guitarist when he plays straight, but especially live and on the early albums he plays sounds as opposed to notes like most of us do. I play nothing like him but his approach was a huge influence on me.

Glenn Tipton - Another huge influence on me and much closer to my style. He mixes classical runs with metal in a much more interesting way (to me) than Blackmore and the shred guys like Malmstein. He doesn't copy modal runs; he's invented his own.

Jennifer Batten - Best and almost ONLY female shredder. Not my cup of tea but few people outside of us know who she is, yet she can PLAY.

Ken


----------



## tubes

Yeah, Rick Neilson is an odd one. I liked the bluesy/rockabilly tone on Crazy Little Thing Called Love.
And Cheap Trick were an odd band - seemed to me they used lots of different sounds and arrangements from various genres.
My friend gave me a pick from Rick - one of them picks he threw into the audience.

+1 for Snowy White.
I never listened to Thin Lizzie, but I have heard Snowy White doing bluesy things - very nice.
I looked him up after hearing Looking For Somebody on The Peter Green Songbook album.


About 3 decades ago when I was young my Irish friend pointed me to Rory Gallagher albums. Kinda intense - shows what's meant by 'put your heart into it when you play'.


Meanwhile... I now have loads of players to look up on the inter-you-tubes.

Not going to get much work done....


----------



## 80's Rocker

Lets see who attacks me first for this one....






I really think he gets overlooked alot. He had some really really good riffs. Yet he will always get overlooked by people listening with their eyes and not their ears, and they didnt even look bad if you got past the first album cover.


----------



## Hollowbody

Hollowbody said:


> Anyone mention these?
> 
> Carl Verheyen
> Jimmy Herring
> Monty Montgomery
> 
> They are occasionally mentioned in magazines but never really brought up very often in conversations about really good players.



...crap, I forgot Robben Ford and Phil Keaggy.


----------



## Project Hayes

j2112c said:


> Sorry I know I have posted on this thread already, but the worst - 'lost in the ether' guitarist has to be Richie Kotzen.
> 
> I saw him last year and there were only 60-70 people at the gig - criminal!
> He played with such soul it makes a grown man of 40 cry!
> 
> YouTube - Richie Kotzen 'So Cold' Fender Winter NAMM '08



+1000000 for Kotzen!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRucf7-KRmk]YouTube - Richie Kotzen- Fooled Again[/ame]


----------



## midgo

80's Rocker said:


> Lets see who attacks me first for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think he gets overlooked alot. He had some really really good riffs. Yet he will always get overlooked by people listening with their eyes and not their ears, and they didnt even look bad if you got past the first album cover.


 you got balls!! ha ha!! But seriously he copped a lot more shit than he deserved, he never claimed to be Satriani and what he did, he did well! the world needs more CC's (hang on my balls are on the block now!!) I always thought CC and to a greater extent Mick Mars were unfairly treated, especially by certain guitar magazines. And let's face it they did it and lived the dream (and still are), and i think that is what got up a lot of guitar snobs noses.


----------



## 80's Rocker

midgo said:


> you got balls!! ha ha!! But seriously he copped a lot more shit than he deserved, he never claimed to be Satriani and what he did, he did well! the world needs more CC's (hang on my balls are on the block now!!) I always thought CC and to a greater extent Mick Mars were unfairly treated, especially by certain guitar magazines. And let's face it they did it and lived the dream (and still are), and i think that is what got up a lot of guitar snobs noses.



Amen brotha!


----------



## luekemeyer

80's Rocker said:


> Lets see who attacks me first for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think he gets overlooked alot. He had some really really good riffs. Yet he will always get overlooked by people listening with their eyes and not their ears, and they didnt even look bad if you got past the first album cover.



What the hell!! This guy sucks!!

Actually, truth be told... I have always liked CC's guitar riffs.


----------



## j2112c

Project Hayes said:


> +1000000 for Kotzen!!!
> YouTube - Richie Kotzen- Fooled Again



Hey Mr Hayes another Tele player... when I saw him a few months ago he had a fantastic bright red tele... you can see it on You Tube Richie Kotzen Bristol Fiddlers.

This is a great song, thanks for posting!


----------



## Ken

Ken said:


> Some of the names mentioned take me back...
> 
> 
> Rick Neilson - He plays as well as any rock guitarist when he plays straight, but especially live and on the early albums he plays sounds as opposed to notes like most of us do. I play nothing like him but his approach was a huge influence on me.
> 
> 
> Ken



Okay, this is too weird. Today my wife and I drove to Rockford because her boss' mom's funeral was today. I'm in line to pay my respects and guess who's standing a few spots behind me? RICK NEILSON!!!! OMG...I would have liked to have made a fool of myself and mention he was one of my influences, and I just mentioned him a few days ago, but it didn't seem right. It turns out he was related to the deceased so I'm glad I didn't make a fuss. Wow...it was so cool to see him though! Small world...

Ken


----------



## midgo

j2112c said:


> Hey Mr Hayes another Tele player... when I saw him a few months ago he had a fantastic bright red tele... you can see it on You Tube Richie Kotzen Bristol Fiddlers.
> 
> This is a great song, thanks for posting!



Hey buddy, speaking of Kotzen and teles, i really like the vibe of his signature tele, i've always loved the tele tone, but found them very uncomfortable, but the Kotzen is contoured like a strat!! As soon as i saw it i wanted one, anyone got one? 
(sorry for getting off the topic here by the way)


----------



## TwinACStacks

Tony (TS) McPhee:

Crank it up, Listen to it all the way through.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myt6xtMYeLA]YouTube - Bog Roll Blues - Groundhogs[/ame]

 TWIN (it's a song about toilet paper)


----------



## ptate

I see Mathias Jabs has been mentioned......Excellent (as Mr Burn's would say).... 

Some are better than others, but what about: 

Rudolph Schenker? 
Ulrich Jon Roth? 
Chris De Garmo and Michael Wilton (Queensryche)?
Dave Meniketti (Y&T)?
Andy McCoy and Nasty Suicide (Hanoi Rocks)?
Chris Holmes (WASP)?
Tom Keifer (Cinderella)?
Warren De Martini and Robbin Crosby (RATT)?
Punky Mendoza and Gordon Bonnar (Heavy Pettin)?
Tracii Guns (LA Guns)?
Mark Kendall (Great White)?
Kim Thayill (Soundgarden)?
Stone Gossard and Mike McCready (Pearl Jam)?

Not even got to breaking point with the 80's yet........still the 90's and so on to go.........


----------



## plankbadger

Captain Sensible (The Damned)
Joni Mitchell
Jack White


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Vitto Bratta - White Lion
Oz Fox - Stryper

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## thrawn86

I was just thinking of this thread today.....and I thought about Brian Setzer.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt6SstQM3NQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Brian Setzer Orchestra "SLEEPWALK" Live[/ame]
Granted this is with the Orchestra, but his tone is pretty clean and he plays well.


----------



## TheGummy

some that have been mentioned:
Rory Gallagher
Alvin Lee
Malcolm Young

Some not yet mentioned:
Mick Ronson 
Paul Rudolph
Frank Zappa

all amazing, all underrated in the guitar world!


----------



## plankbadger

Ronnie Montrose


----------



## xrlnt6

peter klett and sean hennesy from candlebox 
there first album blew me away one of my favs of all time


----------



## Gilgamesh

Looking at the nominees so far, he's probably not to everyone's tastes but Richard Thompson deserves a mention in any list of great guitar players


----------



## nofearfactor

I'm listing under rated guitarists that I dont think get much credit for their major contributions to their genre ,not just their genius or shredding ability.

Pop:
Prince

Country:
Jose Feliciano
Glen Campbell
Roy Clark
Jerry Reed(Chet Atkins son-in-law)

Rock:
Keith Richards

Metal:
Max Cavalera

Industrial Metal:
John5

Death,Black Metal:
Trey Azogthoth
Chuck Shuldiner
Galder
Nicholas Barker


----------



## jensbrix

+1 on Izzy

And then Jacob "Cobber" Binzer, best danish guitarist ever, and he's not even famous here. He's a genious


----------



## plankbadger

Peter Green
Neil Young


----------



## tbone666

psphill27 said:


> Although everyone thinks that Viv Campbell and Adrian Vandenburg (also underated) recorded it since they were in all the videos. His tone is thick and sick as hell.



The solo for Here I Go Again was overdubbed By Adrian - i always thought it was so weird because there was such an enormous tone difference.


----------



## tbone666

nofearfactor said:


> Country:
> Jose Feliciano
> Glen Campbell
> Roy Clark
> Jerry Reed(Chet Atkins son-in-law)



Where's Doc Watson or Les Paul?


----------



## gunboatstudio

In order. Not my favorites- but totally underrated:

6. Andy Summers- The Police. Not a show-off. Very musical. Often ignored because the other two members of The Police are household names.

5. Larry LaLonde- Primus. You always know it's him. Often ignored because Les Claypool is a household name.

4. Brian Baker- his Bad Religion lead stuff... not so much with Minor Threat and the Meatmen. I read that he was being courted by Guns and Roses and REM- and he chose Bad Religion instead!

3. That guy from the Pixies. So underrated that I can't even remember his name. 

2. John Frusciante- RHCP. His rhythm and tone are amazing. 

1. Chris Shiflet- Foo Fighters, Me First and the Gimme Gimme's, and No Use for a Name. He doesn't get to shred enough in Foo Fighters, in my opinion.


----------



## DBi5

gunboatstudio said:


> That guy from the Pixies. So underrated that I can't even remember his name.



Joey Santiago?


----------



## Wellyboot

Peter Green (already mentioned) and Paul Kossoff. More emotion and soul in 1 note than the all the shredders can put together in a lifetime.


----------



## Procter2812

Wellyboot said:


> Peter Green (already mentioned) and Paul Kossoff. More emotion and soul in 1 note than the all the shredders can put together in a lifetime.



Peter Green is playing at the Local Music venue i help out at.. might try get work backstage, check out his gear..


----------



## Italia

I don't think Kenny Wayne Shepherd gets enough lovin' from the guitar guys.

and Woodroe from Corrosion of Conformity is plenty badass


----------



## TheGummy

old thread but...

Eddie Hazel.

Maggot Brain, anyone?


----------



## Marshall Mann

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Wolf Hoffman
> Mathis Jabbs
> Vivian Campbell
> Dr. Know (bad brains)
> Phil Collen
> Jeff Beck
> Lindsey Buckingham
> Alex Lifeson
> Rick Emmeit
> Adam Jones
> Al Pitrelli
> Steve Lukather
> Brian Setzer
> Steve Miller
> i could go on all day on this topic



Buggs, nice list man!

One more for the list - Neil Giraldo (Pat Benatar) Totally unmentioned and underrated in my book.


----------



## thrawn86

Italia said:


> I don't think Kenny Wayne Shepherd gets enough lovin' from the guitar guys.



Good call. I agree 100%.

And once again, someone who I can't believe I forgot: The Boy who Sings and Plays Like A Man.....Jonny Lang. (Even though he's a man now, obviously)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DayCrQWJXuI]YouTube - Johnny Lang - Lie To Me[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYOdE5IYU_c&feature=related[/ame]

Honerable Mention: John Mayer. Not a fan, but the guy can flat out play.


----------



## Hamohapic

John 5, i am not big fan of his music, but this cat is sick.


----------



## Armann

Richie Kotzen
Mark Tremonti
Jake E. Lee
Philip Sayce
Troy Stetina
Danny Gatton

And the list goes on and on....


----------



## rbehm

Malcolm young! I mean, AC/DC is HUGE!! And angus gets the "Props", Angus and malcolm are amazing musicians, but malcolm is so under-rated. He is the brain and balls of the band.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Tommy Bolin, I wish I had a nickle everytime I mentioned his name and got a "Who's that"? He was a major influence to Jeff Beck. Beck was so impressed with his albums that he hired his band (for the most part) and recorded Wired and Blow by Blow. This may have never happened if it wasn't for Tommy. 
Others that come to mind:
Bill Nelson of Be Bop (very criminal)
Robert Fripp
Ray Gomez
Randy Bachman
Pat Travers
Danny Gatton
Roy Buchanan
Eric Gale
Pat Martino and the list could go on and on.


----------



## TheGummy

Wilko Johnson


----------



## dugger

Dick Wagoner and Steve Hunter.
+1 on Vinnie Moore, Malcolm Young, Neil Geraldo!
AND the guy from Golden Earring who rips at the end of Twilight Zone.


----------



## Apula Mawanga

Steve Howe


----------



## Pinelake

Going way back... Blind Owl Wilson. He played guitar / slide for Canned Heat.


----------



## j2112c

I cannot believe I did not think of Tuck Andress...

What a great, great player...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzwXFNeZhUg]YouTube - Tuck & Patti - Better than anything - LIVE UMBRIA JAZZ 2009[/ame]


----------



## bloosman1

j2112c, that was stellar!!!!!


----------



## j2112c

bloosman1 said:


> j2112c, that was stellar!!!!!



Yeah!

They are a gift to us from the other side I swear.

They are married and met when they were doing sessions for someone and started playing together, he has some great funk chops as well as jazz... they have albums out on Windham Hill Records. 

I have seen them a number of times here in the UK and they are one of USA's greatest exports... they make their own and cover some classic jazz pieces.. what a voice.
Best albums are the first three I think. I cannot believe there are guys on You Tube covering Tucks chops.. mega! 
I feel humbled!


----------



## craigny

Nuno Bettencourt...and not just cause i have one of his guitars...im not even an Extreme fan but this guy can play!


----------



## Adrian R

*Mathis Jabs!!*​
Scorpions...


----------



## j2112c

Allan Holdsworth:

Clip that will make you burn your guitar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJF5zB7YcXc]YouTube - Allan Holdsworth - Proto Cosmos[/ame]


Tony MacAlpine with his Planet X stuff.. brilliant:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGuWrCe6ePc[/ame]


----------



## Theycallmesabz

Tuck Andress, Justin Derrico, and Steffen Schackinger definitely take the prize in my books for under-rated electric guitarists, they are beyond amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## core

Definitely Mick Mars!

Phil Campbell

Fast Eddie Clark


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

cptnkrunch said:


> Tommy Bolin, I wish I had a nickle everytime I mentioned his name and got a "Who's that"? He was a major influence to Jeff Beck. Beck was so impressed with his albums that he hired his band (for the most part) and recorded Wired and Blow by Blow. This may have never happened if it wasn't for Tommy.
> Others that come to mind:
> Bill Nelson of Be Bop (very criminal)
> Robert Fripp
> Ray Gomez
> Randy Bachman
> Pat Travers
> Danny Gatton
> Roy Buchanan
> Eric Gale
> Pat Martino and the list could go on and on.



You may or may not be aware, Tommy Bolin died (OD'd) in Miami I believe after a show he did with Jeff Beck.

I won't compile a list but previously mentioned, Rory Gallagher played his heart out everytime he picked up his worn to the wood Strat.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## custom53

Brad Whitford
Paul Gilbert


----------



## custom53

cptnkrunch said:


> Tommy Bolin, I wish I had a nickle everytime I mentioned his name and got a "Who's that"? He was a major influence to Jeff Beck. Beck was so impressed with his albums that he hired his band (for the most part) and recorded Wired and Blow by Blow. This may have never happened if it wasn't for Tommy.
> Others that come to mind:
> Bill Nelson of Be Bop (very criminal)
> Robert Fripp
> Ray Gomez
> Randy Bachman
> Pat Travers
> Danny Gatton
> Roy Buchanan
> Eric Gale
> Pat Martino and the list could go on and on.



I got to see Tommy Bolin right after he replaced Joe Walsh in the James Gang.. I missed seeing him with Deep Purple...


----------



## custom53

Italia said:


> I don't think Kenny Wayne Shepherd gets enough lovin' from the guitar guys.



Too true.... I love this video...

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Alive | SPIKE


----------



## core

Talk about criminal. Pete Townshend being in the 50's in Rolling Stones top 100 is criminal! I mean they had him do the write up for Jimi Hendrix's winning the number one spot for christ's sakes! Probably because they were friends but the guy invented and changed so much about rock and roll that to give him a spot 30 some odd numbers below Jack White is criminal. And I think Jack White is a great player but give me a break!

But I know Rolling Stone doesn't really matter right?


----------



## cptnkrunch

> I got to see Tommy Bolin right after he replaced Joe Walsh in the James Gang.. I missed seeing him with Deep Purple...



I'm jealous, one guitarist I wish I could have seen.



> You may or may not be aware, Tommy Bolin died (OD'd) in Miami I believe after a show he did with Jeff Beck.



No I did not know his last show was with Beck. There is a jam on youtube (no video) maybe even three that have Beck and Bolin jamming together. I've only listened to it once but I believe I read (not 100% sure) they each swap insturments taking turns on bass. I think I'll revisit that one. Like many others Tommy left us way to early.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> Allan Holdsworth:
> 
> Clip that will make you burn your guitar.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Allan Holdsworth - Proto Cosmos
> YouTube - Allan Holdsworth - Proto Cosmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony MacAlpine with his Planet X stuff.. brilliant:
> 
> 
> You Tube



Alan makes it look way to easy. Ok, I'm off to turn my ax into a coffe table!


----------



## rjohns1

cptnkrunch said:


> Alan makes it look way to easy. Ok, I'm off to turn my ax into a coffe table!



Agreed. Holy Fuck, it looks effortless. Off to sell my gear...............


----------



## dugger

+ 1 on Brad Whitford! He always took a backseat to Joe but is a much better player. Listen to "Nobody's Fault" off ROCKS. BTW Holdsworth is not under-rated. Thanks for the clip though!


----------



## core

Gary Holt for sure.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCbnTBZy8zc&feature=channel]YouTube - Gary Holt's A Lesson In Guitar Violence, part 2[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

bollyb123 said:


> the solo in 'Dream Warriors'!!! epic!



"Mr. Scary" and "Its Not Love" rocked. Great guitar work


----------



## longfxukxnhair

John Sykes and Nuno Bettencourt.


----------



## Wycked Lester

I don't think i've seen the name Blues Saraceno on this list. If you haven't heard him, check it out....really nice tone and sense of phrasing.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IeDcLVIQWA]YouTube - Blues Saraceno - Rabbit Soup[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

Billy White. He was the original guitarist from the 1980's metal band Watchtower in addition he worked along side of John Norum on Don Dokkens Up Fron The Ashes CD. Guy is a total Bad Ass!! He plays mostly everything from Texas Blues to his current interest. 

Billy "Blanco" White on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

David


----------



## Wycked Lester

I don't think i've seen the name Blues Saraceno on this list. If you haven't heard him, check it out....really nice tone and sense of phrasing.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IeDcLVIQWA]YouTube - Blues Saraceno - Rabbit Soup[/ame]


----------



## Wycked Lester

Oh yea, 
Shaun Lane needs to be on here.


----------



## Lane Sparber

Stevie Salas. I've been a fan for years! His feel for funk is amazing, and he writes pretty killer tunes, too. Here's a clip of him soloing...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTcjsO6_NAc]YouTube - Stevie Salas Solo for The Bernard Fowler Band[/ame]

...and I also agree with the Steve Hunder/Dick Wagner combo mentioned earlier.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5uMD_Gaq4]YouTube - Dick Wagner and Steve Hunter On Stage with Alice Cooper[/ame]


----------



## goldjothi

I really think he gets overlooked alot. He had some really really good riffs. Yet he will always get overlooked by people listening with their eyes and not their ears, and they didnt even look bad if you got past the first album cover.


----------



## TheGummy

I'm going to see Wilko Johnson play with two members of the Blockheads in a week, can't wait for that, he's such a unique player.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Frank Gambale is amazing and rarely ever mentioned. For those that have never heard him check out some of his stuff on u-tube, he's one of the best players out there.


----------



## triftstrassa

John Baizley And Pete Adams


----------



## tim p

Jerry Doucette, Alvin Lee, The Groundhogs are sick,take a hit sit back Tony McPhee will blow your mind


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Jerry Doucette was a neighbor of mine back in the early 80's. I attended a few social gatherings back then. I've tipped a pint on the patio deck at Speeds Pub in his company in recent years.
The best show I saw him perform was at a now closed night club (Smokin' Turtle). He had Jerry Adolphe on drums and another young guitar player and bassist that night. There was maybe 20 people in the joint and me and two buddies huddled up to a stand up bar next to the stage ... stellar ... brilliant ... riveting. An intimate setting with one of the great players. 

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Hardlovinman1970

Uli Jon Roth and Joe Stump.


----------



## saffel

Stone Gossard. He is in charge of a lot of sounds.


----------



## hellbilly

Paul Leary from Butthole Surfers
Mike Scaccia, Ministry


----------



## Michael1987xl

Rick Nielsen - Cheap Trick.

Hell, that whole band is criminally underrated.


----------



## Uncle Beef

Kim Thayil - Soundgarden he always blew me away with his writing and playing. Was overshadowed quite a bit by playing with Chris Cornell.
Brad Whitford - Aerosmith amazing rythym guitarist same story as above with Joe Perry.
Uli Jon Roth - Scorpions, just sick a player

a few off the top of my head


----------



## hellbilly

gotta be Tim Sult from Clutch hands down

Kirk Windstein (Crowbar,Down,Kingdom of Sorrow)


----------



## Jenovaslegacy

Jerry Cantrell. Never gets the recognition he deserves


----------



## Jenovaslegacy

Uncle Beef said:


> Kim Thayil - Soundgarden he always blew me away with his writing and playing. Was overshadowed quite a bit by playing with Chris Cornell.
> Brad Whitford - Aerosmith amazing rythym guitarist same story as above with Joe Perry.
> Uli Jon Roth - Scorpions, just sick a player
> 
> a few off the top of my head



Kim Thayil, couldn't agree more, massively underrated. Diared off the map for so long as well. Just one of those who made his money and ran pretty much. Still, good to know we'll be seeing them about again this year


----------



## xrlnt6

jeff waters from annhilater


----------



## StootMonster

StootMonster from Clover.



:ROFL:


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Dave Murray from Maiden, such a god!


----------



## IbanezMark

xrlnt6 said:


> jeff waters from annhilater



+1
I hate Annihilator's tone, but the guy can play


----------



## j2112c

StootMonster said:


> StootMonster from Clover.
> 
> 
> 
> :ROFL:



+1000 Yeah! The StootMonster... Christ how could I have forgotten about him, definitely!!!

Greg Howe a close SECOND

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX9FEjjsPLE[/ame]


----------



## guitarweasel

Mick Abrahams - The original guitarist from Jethro Tull.

Kieth Scott - Brian Adams.


----------



## Bieling3

D. Boon from the Minutemen, Ian MacKaye of Fugazi & Minor Threat, Lee Ranaldo from Sonic Youth, Curt & Cris Kirkwood from the Meat Puppets. I like texture and feel more then technicality and tone some times.


----------



## Michael1987xl

StootMonster said:


> StootMonster from Clover.
> 
> :ROFL:



Imagine how good that guy's gonna be when he can actually select his pickups!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Alex Lifeson (saw Rush last night)
Adam Jones (saw Tool a while back)

Great tone, great playing, often with weird time signatures, and locking in with 2 of the best drummers ever.


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Andy Summers


----------



## Diocletian

Martin Barre for sure.


and +1 on Jeff Waters, the guy's a GOD!


----------

